#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How can we advertise on Instagram for a business?

## Bhavya

Instagram may be younger than its parent company Facebook, It provides a stage to tell visual stories via various ad format that would yield ROI. That's what many businesses are now focusing on Instagram ads. Can you guys give me a brief guide to advertising on Instagram?

----------

